# Drying towel recomendations



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Guys, :wave:

I know this has been asked a lot before, but I'm after a new drying towel.
I have read a lot of reviews and posts on here but can't come to a decision.

I have currently been using the Big yellow towel and been happy with it although I do find I need to go over the car twice most of the time, especially once the towel is wet. Also I can't help but think that the towel could cause marring due to the lack of pile.

I normally wash mine and my wifes car at the same time, and I drag dry rather than pat dry really. I don't mind having to wring the towel out occasionally and would probably prefer that rather than the towel getting heavy.

So can anyone recommend me a towel which would maybe be safer to use and be able to dry both cars?

Many thanks 
Ads


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I like the purstar duplex from Cleanyourcar

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/purestar-duplex-drying-towel


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

There is a thread running on this a couple of posts down. here


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Cyclonetog said:


> There is a thread running on this a couple of posts down. here


Thanks I did see this, but wanted to see if anyone could recommend a towel to suit my needs.

It seems to be between
Silverback
Kl!n
Purestar Duplex.

But I have heard the silverback it difficult to wring out and I was unsure of the Kl!n due to some reports I had read about it not being as soft and maybe not suited for drag drying as a bit grabby. The purestar seems like it may be like the Kl!n, but not sure.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

John from forensic detailing is reviewing drying towels on his YouTube channel


----------



## AndyKay (Mar 4, 2012)

Steve0rs6 said:


> John from forensic detailing is reviewing drying towels on his YouTube channel


Awesome. His reviews are the best :thumb:


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks, Yes I watched his old one and his new little video he put up the other day, but I think I'm more confused now than I was before.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Adamv said:


> Thanks, Yes I watched his old one and his new little video he put up the other day, but I think I'm more confused now than I was before.


rag company twistress has a 70/30 blend, I bet Klin Korea Duo Drying Towel and the others similar have 80/20.
I have Imrans and certainly it feels a bit stiff, maybe twistress feels softer?


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Deje said:


> rag company twistress has a 70/30 blend, I bet Klin Korea Duo Drying Towel and the others similar have 80/20.
> I have Imrans and certainly it feels a bit stiff, maybe twistress feels softer?


Thanks I'll have a look at that.


----------



## Ateca71 (Oct 15, 2019)

I've just ordered the Silverback after watching Jons video. Out of stock in i2d but they have them on Amazon for £15.41.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06XYB7HCT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

KLiN Duo has been durable for me, and the Duo EVO edition has been my go to for ceramic vehicles. No issues on the finish with either using a drag method. They've got another that's a plush dryer. Gone are the days of a waffle


----------



## IODETAIL (Mar 20, 2019)

Got to be the KLiN Duo! :O


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Echoing the above 2 comments


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks guys need to have a look at these. Whats the klin like for wringing out? Cheers.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Adamv said:


> Thanks guys need to have a look at these. Whats the klin like for wringing out? Cheers.


I've never had too ring them out to be honest. I dry the car and then hang it up to air dry, if its not going in the wash. 
The evo i would suggest is more dense than the duo xl (i have both) and each towel is capable of drying a whole car, even 2 sometimes if i sheet the water off prior to drying. I use a mini duo (just slightly larger than a face flannel) for things like door/boot shuts and wheels etc, that way I don't run the risk of dragging my xl towel's on the floor. 
The mini duo is a few twists to ring out hardly any effort.


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, Ended up ordering a purstar duplex from Cleanyourcar as I was making an order anyway. Doesn't feel as soft as I had imagined. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Polished bliss premium drying towel, 1400 gsm, ive got 3 as I like them so much

They had a deal on their towel bundle half price and the drying towel is included

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/specials/special-offers

This is an unbeatable deal,

Or by its self

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/pb-luxury-drying-towel


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Adamv said:


> Thanks guys, Ended up ordering a purstar duplex from Cleanyourcar as I was making an order anyway. Doesn't feel as soft as I had imagined. We'll see how it goes.


I got the in2detailing "version". Very difficult to know if these 3 are the same or not.
It is also harder than I thought it'd be, but apparently that's the way the weave feels and is perfectly safe.
Used mine for the 2nd and 3rd time yesterday and it did a very good job, gets very heavy towards the end of the 2nd car.

I very quickly learned to lift the front edge while dragging, if you let the front edge sit on the car it picks up all of the water and then leaves a trail if it is the rear edge on a subsequent pass.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have seen the AF Acqa Blue at 9:99, plus my Uber 1800gsm for a great price.

John Tht.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

The twist towels are multiple fibres twisted together rather than a single fibre like in a plush.
Like if you feel someone's hair which is straight, feels soft, then feel someone's with dreadlocks, not so soft. Not the exact same thing, buy you get the idea.

The good twist towels are 100% safe on your paintwork, been using one for years now with no issues.

p.s. I am not encouraging you to go round touching random peoples hair.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

I love my Gyeons and my KL!N EVO HD's, but I think I'm going to have to give the KL!N Duo a go.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

I've tried loads of different ones and I thought the Feck's Professor Plush ones were the best I'd tried until I bought I Klin Duo. I now have 3 duos and an Evo. The Duos are the best and I won't have anything else now. The down side is they bleed colour like no ones business. Do not buy a red one unless you want everything to be a rancid dirty pink colour. This is why I have 3 as I just don't use the red one anymore and have 2 of the blue ones instead. They bleed colour as well but as all my other towels are blue/grey it doesn't show as much.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have to say I thought the double sided twisted ones where the best out there, but for me mine have became a pain in the rear they keep snagging on badges and corners of panels and around lights so much so it looks a mess in no time.
So what's members opinions on the none twisted ones like my old ones the Uber Yellow large, or are there better similar ones know?


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

I like the diamond weave from Paragon microfibre (similar to your big yellow I think), but I use it in combination with one of their plush towels (1000gsm). Diamond weave to soak up via patting, then plush to finish off safely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-a-v-a-l-a-r (Nov 8, 2019)

Anything twisted microfibre would get my vote! We tend to find any of the plush towels just smear. 

Klin korea twisted duos gets my first vote


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Well after being initially underwhelmed with my new in2detailing towel, I used it again today and was amazed.

This is the 3rd time I've used it (4th car) and I started with it folded in half which worked well for me. It may help that I waxed the car last week...
I'm now so happy with it, I want a smaller version for the lower areas as I'm holding off on those in case I catch the floor with the big one.

As I preempted in my other thread, I don't seem to be able to get the thing to dry out, even with it spending the week in the airing cupboard. I don't want to hang it on a radiator (and don't have a machine dryer).


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2019)

My vote goes to the Carpro Green Boa XL. It pat dries better than anything I have found, and for an 800 GSM cloth it is way more plush than some my 1200 gsm towels. The smaller version is too. small to be useful IMO, but the big one is brilliant, but perhaps a bit unwieldy for some people.

I followed [email protected] forensic detailing advice on the silverback towel and I'm not terribly impressed with it. It seems to streak when dragged and doesn't pat dry very well. It is good value though and given the size does hold a LOT of water. I'd not buy it again though. Also worth mentioning that there are knockoffs beings old on eBay called "Gorilla Silverback" that are the cheap and nasty fakes with I think an acrylic fabric that feels terrible, so beware there are fakes that look similar.


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

DannyRS3 said:


> I filled [email protected] forensic detailing advice on the silverback towel and I'm not terribly impressed with it. It seems to streak when dragged and doesn't pat dry very well. It is good value though and given the size does hold a LOT of water. I;d nit buy it again though. Also worth mentioning that there are knockoffs beings old on eBay called "Gorilla silverback" tat are the cheap and nasty fakes with I think an acrylic fabric that feels terrible, so beware there are fakes that look similar.


Must admit, I went with a large silverback on the back of that same channel and my findings are the same as yours. It doesn't seem to dry the car and just leaves streaks all over my car. Thought it was something I was doing wrong. I usually have to follow up with a small Gyeon Silk Dryer to get all of the water off


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Just a quick update on this, Quite happy with the purestar duplex. Managed to dry both cars but towards the end it was a bit streaky and very heavy. Difficult to wring out so I finished off with my old big yellow on the windows. I did find it snagged on a badge a bit, so will have to be careful next time. Overall all though seems to be very good.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

Another feedback for a silverback bought on the back forensic channels recommendation and I have to say I'm not impressed either. I've used it a few times and now it's in its bag just gathering dust. Streaks badly and isn't a patch on any of my other towels.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My Uber 1800gsm has worked very well perhaps too large as over the years less and less water remains, I use Tango drying aid liquid so the AF Duo works very well over this large surface area of car in one go.

John Tht.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Adamv said:


> ... I did find it snagged on a badge a bit, so will have to be careful next time. Overall all though seems to be very good.


I also snagged mine an a badge last weekend, as you say it's going to be a case of being mindful. Pat drying seems to work although they're supposed to be for dragging, so will be patting over badges with sharp corners from now on.


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

Think I will try Klin Korea Duo next but also see there is a Klin Korea Duo Evo. What's the difference? Most places seem out of stock, though so I might have to wait a bit.

Difficult to find a single place that has both large and medium sizes in stock. Don't want to order from multiple places as shipping costs start mounting up!


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Smartin said:


> Think I will try Klin Korea Duo next but also see there is a Klin Korea Duo Evo. What's the difference? Most places seem out of stock, though so I might have to wait a bit.
> 
> Difficult to find a single place that has both large and medium sizes in stock. Don't want to order from multiple places as shipping costs start mounting up!


I have both the medium and large size klin Korea duo and absolutely love them. They dry so good and they really can hold lots of water. Never tried the evo version but highly rate the klin Korea duo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

